# VMware tools won't install because no cdrom?



## jbruyet (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey all, I installed FreeBSD 9 amd64 as a virtual machine and I'm trying to install VMware tools without much luck. I've been Googling this and the instructions I've found say to mount the cd-rom:


```
mount /cdrom
```

but that gives me an error:


```
FreeNag# mount /cdrom
mount: /cdrom: unknown special file or file system
```

I looked in /dev and there is no cdrom. I did find a cd0 and an iso9660 so I tried mounting them but no joy. I even created a directory under /mnt and tried to mount them all under that directory but no joy. SO, once I start the install for VMware Tools how do I find the tar file? 

Thanks,

Joe B


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2013)

In FreeBSD 9.1, /dev/cd0 is the right one.  There might be a /cdrom entry in /etc/fstab which just points to that.

To mount a CD, specify the filesystem:
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /mnt`

But you should also know that there are VMware tools ports in the ports tree.  I have not tried them lately, emulators/virtualbox-ose is more widely used with FreeBSD.


----------



## jbruyet (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks wblock. I just mounted the CD and copied the software over to another folder. 

Thanks,

Joe B


----------

